# Star Wars Thread of Multiple Battlefronts



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

So we're going to be getting a shitton of Star Wars games soon so we might as well have a general for them. Two bits today. A Visceral-helmed SW game is in development now and the EA pres also mentioned Battlefront by name when he talked about the acquisition of SW license. 



...about damn time.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 25, 2013)

Visceral eh?

One thing Dead Space has is polish. And polish is something SW games need


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

I hope DICE are the ones developing the Battlefront game. They would be perfect for it given their work on Battlefield.


----------



## Overwatch (May 25, 2013)

Republic Commando 2 plz


----------



## Aruarian (May 25, 2013)

Republic Commando 2, a legit KotOR3 and a new tournament-worthy SW fighting game.

Oh, and Jedi Academy 2.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 25, 2013)

Battlefront 3 by DICE would be so amazing.


----------



## Raidoton (May 25, 2013)

lol, just yesterday I saw a Battlefront video on Youtube by "Node" (freddiw and CorridorDigital) and I thought how great it would be if Dice made a Battlefront game like Battlefield 2142... and now this xD


----------



## Death-kun (May 25, 2013)

I really don't wanna support EA.

On the other hand, Battlefront 3 is one of my most wanted games of all time.


----------



## blakstealth (May 25, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> lol, just yesterday I saw a Battlefront video on Youtube by "Node" (freddiw and CorridorDigital) and I thought how great it would be if Dice made a Battlefront game like Battlefield 2142... and now this xD


Implying we saw the same thing, I saw that just this morning lol. It didn't seem like they liked it very much.


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

I am mildly curious in the Visceral Star Wars game. It should be the closes we'll ever get to having Star Wars 1313.

Anyone would mind Bioware making a SW game? Or would it be too much like ME?


----------



## MCTDread (May 26, 2013)

^ I don’t mind at all. I welcome it. 



Overwatch said:


> Republic Commando 2 plz



 

Battlefront and Republic Commando + DICE please


----------



## blakstealth (May 26, 2013)

I wouldn't want DICE making RC2; the campaign will be wack.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 26, 2013)

I've wanted a new _Jedi Knight_ game for years...doubt it'll happen, but it would be good fun if it ever appeared. (Mainly for the multiplayer aspect.)


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 26, 2013)

People who made KOTOR are long gone from Bioware.

On the other hand, Visceral... interesting. They could make a darker, creepy Star Wars game like the one Republic Commando was. Order 66 RC2? "You don't want to kill these Jedi, to hunt them down, but you have no choice, because game=Emperor makes you do it".
GOTY ideas in my head

//HbS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2013)

Subscribing just because of potential lulz. EA can go kill themselves.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 26, 2013)

I still wish i had my Xbox so i could play Battlefront 2


----------



## Suzuku (May 27, 2013)

You can still relive the memories on Youtube.


----------



## Darth (May 27, 2013)

A story driven KotoR 3 would be fantastic. 

Although I've never played ToR so I'm not sure if it had a significant impact on the plot of KotoR.

How's EA at making RTS's? Empire at War was actually pretty good and I wouldn't mind seeing more.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (May 27, 2013)

I just want Battlefront 3 tbh.  Would be happy with only that.

An actual fighter for SW would be welcome too though.


----------



## Death-kun (May 27, 2013)

For those who want Battlefront 3, would you like it if you had the option to switch between first-person and third-person view at any time?

I would.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 27, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> You can still relive the memories on Youtube.



It's not the same


----------



## Suzuku (May 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> For those who want Battlefront 3, would you like it if you had the option to switch between first-person and third-person view at any time?
> 
> I would.


Depends. I know the original games let you do that but if, say, one perspective is just plain clunky and clearly not the preferred method of use then I would just want them to focus on making one the best they could. Like Skyrim, the third-person sucked in that imo and it was clearly meant to be played in first  person.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 27, 2013)

Battlefront 3:

Needs to keep that space to ground combat idea, add new factions from EU (Yuuzhan Vong, Mandalorians, The Sith Empire, etc.), add a custom mode where you can have other factions face each other (Rebels Vs Republic and CIS Vs Empire), Kyle Katarn hero, and some other things i will probably list latter,


----------



## Roman (May 27, 2013)

Hangat?r said:


> Oh, and Jedi Academy 2.



This would make me a happy man, only if EA had 0% involvement in any of the projects....


----------



## MCTDread (May 27, 2013)

If EA wants the money they'll make BFIII. 


Rogue Squadron or Tie Fighter anyone?


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 27, 2013)

This was one part of the EA deal I can live with.

Seriously, just imagine what they could do with Frostbite tech. Just so long as they don't make the Jedi OP


----------



## Suzuku (May 27, 2013)

They could make some pretty awesome movie tie-in games that don't suck. Hope Disney realizes this and takes advantage of it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 27, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Like Skyrim, the third-person sucked in that imo and it was clearly meant to be played in first  person.


I found it to be enjoyable actually. Not as effective as 1st person obviously but I was still able to battle quite well and being able to fully see your character do their attacks was worth it.

In any case, all I care about it Battlefront 3. I just recently got Battlefront 2 again after not playing it for years and its still one of the funnest multiplayer games out there. Make it with todays technology and take care of the few glaring flaws and it will be an amazing game like the first two.


----------



## Overwatch (May 27, 2013)

Since it's Memorial Day in America:


----------



## Roman (May 28, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I found it to be enjoyable actually. Not as effective as 1st person obviously but I was still able to battle quite well and being able to fully see your character do their attacks was worth it.
> 
> In any case, all I care about it Battlefront 3. I just recently got Battlefront 2 again after not playing it for years and its still one of the funnest multiplayer games out there. Make it with todays technology and take care of the few glaring flaws and it will be an amazing game like the first two.



Forgive me for being utterly faithless but knowing EA, I'm almost completely certainly they'll jack it with tons of new, unnecessary shit that will bog the game down and kill its gameplay completely in certain parts. I'm gonna be more skeptical about this until I hear reviews are very good. If it ever comes out ofc.


----------



## MCTDread (May 28, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Since it's Memorial Day in America:



That's deep  


+ Rep for you :amazed


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 10, 2013)

BATTLEFRONT RETURN CONFIRMED 

And by DICE like we all wanted.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck yeah, Battlefront.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2013)

Please only be on PC, PS4, and Wii U......


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 10, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> BATTLEFRONT RETURN CONFIRMED
> 
> And by DICE like we all wanted.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2013)

DICE is the only company that can do Battlefront justice.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

I CANT FUCKING WAIT


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 10, 2013)

Just saw the teaser trailer. I don't think there are any words that can describe how fucking happy and excited it made me. 

It's been so long since I last killed some rebel scum. Can't wait to return to the battlefront.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Battlefront 3:
> 
> Needs to keep that space to ground combat idea, add new factions from EU (Yuuzhan Vong, Mandalorians, The Sith Empire, etc.), add a custom mode where you can have other factions face each other (Rebels Vs Republic and CIS Vs Empire), Kyle Katarn hero, and some other things i will probably list latter,



I still want these ideas to become a reality.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 10, 2013)

If they keep space-to-ground mechanics they had better make sure the graphics are acceptable for next gen. I want full environments.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 10, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I still want these ideas to become a reality.



I wouldn't hold out too much hope for EU things making an appearance; as far as I know, everything about the EU is being ignored for the new movie trilogy, and so a lot of things could end up being thrown out and forbidden from appearing in official stories.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 10, 2013)

Clone Troopers and Storm Troopers FTW 

Ready to blast some clankers and rebel scum.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 11, 2013)

Been waiting far too long for news about a good Star Wars game, too many years.


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

Snowspeeder and an AT-AT..... I am happy with this teaser


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm somewhat concerned that this game will be overshadowed by Battlefield 4. They really need to make it stand out in some way.

I'm hoping they've kept the space-ground transition.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2013)

They're not really the same kind of game and don't fully appeal to the same crowd. I don't really care for Battlefield or CoD but the Battlefront games have always been one of my favorite multiplayer games, only really behind Super Smash Bros.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Battlefront>>>>>Battlefield and CoD


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

Battlefront was always very arcadey to me. Especially the ships, which always felt a bit weird lol
I used to just enjoy using a starfighter to destroy capital ships


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 13, 2013)

*sigh*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WeX41WfOsY[/YOUTUBE]

DICE have a lot to live up to.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm sure DICE is going to do even better than that especially on  next-gen systems.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh, it's not the technological aspect I'm worried about, it's the overall design. Should they choose to follow in Free Radical's footsteps, I will be most pleased.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 15, 2013)

Here's an interesting bit:


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2013)

Guys, its going to be a rough 3 years, but my body can handle the wait until 2016


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2013)

Disney and EA registered a name for a game called Star Wars Attack Squadron.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 29, 2013)

DICE will do greatness with Battlefront. 

Hell I think they had begged EA to wok on Battlefront once EA obtained the license. It's in good hands.....


Now I'm just hoping someone makes a Rogue Squadron game


----------



## Enith (Jul 29, 2013)

Just slightly worried DICE will make a Battlefield with a Star Wars skin, but I mostly have faith they'll stay true to the roots and just improve it.


----------



## MCTDread (Aug 1, 2013)

*SUMMER 2015*


> Electronic Arts CFO Blake Jorgensen stated during a investor call today that they expect to release Star Wars: Battlefront “alongside the new Star Wars films, probably in summer 2015.”
> 
> Not much, but at least we have a good idea of how long the wait will be now. Remember, EA DICE is behind this, so we can expect good things from it. Hopefully it will have its own identity to separate itself from the Battlefield series, but then again it's not such a bad thing if it goes the other way.
> 
> EA: Star Wars Battlefront Likely to Hit Shelves in Summer 2015 [Game Front]


*Link:* 

 most pleasing


----------



## Platypus (Feb 12, 2015)

Necroing this thread. Someone should make a new one dedicated to the upcoming Battlefront in the Game Shelf section.

Tons of rumors about the game surfaced yesterday: 

Summary:

Tons of DLC to be expected (similar to the latest Battlefield installments)
Singleplayer campaign features The Clone Wars (e.g. space battle above Coruscant) and the opening scene of Episode VII, with the majority taking place during the Original trilogy.
Playable singleplayer factions are Seperatists, Republic, Empire, Rebels and New Republic. (No confirmation for multiplayer though)
The Force Awakens characters will be playable
Ep VII TIE fighter and X-wing versions
A Hero system similar to Battlefront II's
64 player online battles.
Space to land battles for certain modes.
Multiplayer maps for Alderaan, Tatooine, Hoth, Endor, Coruscant and Yavin

Seems promising *if* these are true. Also, Battlelog for Battlefront has been confirmed few days ago.


----------

